# Babetoo



## Barbara L (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been worried about Babetoo, since I hadn't seen anything from her lately. I contacted her, and she asked me to tell everyone hi. She has been making the rounds of doctors and tests. Her meds are making her tired. She said she hopes everything will settle down soon. She said thanks to all of us for caring about her.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 16, 2013)

Barbara L said:


> I have been worried about Babetoo, since I hadn't seen anything from her lately. I contacted her, and she asked me to tell everyone hi. She has been making the rounds of doctors and tests. Her meds are making her tired. She said she hopes everything will settle down soon. She said thanks to all of us for caring about her. :flowerarbara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Barb!

I miss babetoo, the updates about her projects, the grandkids!

I hope she checks in when she it feeling better!

Please send her my best wishes!

Now what about all of the other folks on my list?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Barb


----------

